# johnny's RS3 Thread



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Factory Specs:
2018 RS3
S Tronic Transmission
Mythos Black Metallic Exterior
Black / Rock Gray Stitching Interior
Dynamic Plus Package
Technology Package
Dynamic Package
Driver Assistance Package
Black Optic Package
RS Carbon Inlays

Exterior:
Stek Paint Protection Film
Nanolex Ceramic Coating
Gyeon Glass Coating

Interior:
OEM RS3 All-Weather Floor Mats
Cover King Rear Seat Cover

Suspension:

Wheels:
HRE RS103 20"x9"
Michelin Pilot Super Sport Tyres

Winter:
Pirelli Sotozero Tyres

Engine:

Brakes:

Vag-Com:

To Be Installed:
OEM Glove Box LED
OEM Secondary Cat Delete Pipes

Planned:
OEM "Quattro" Puddle Lights
OEM Euro Rear Headrests
OEM Euro Headlight Housings

States:

2017 Show Season:

Thanks:
Renzo @ Wyoming Valley Motors Audi
Ben @ Motorcar Paint Protection

Acknowledgements:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

More dealer pics.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked the car up Saturday. Coming from a 2015 S3 and it feels like a completely different car to me. Really enjoying it so far....sending it off for new car prep, film, and ceramic coating later this week.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

More pics.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

What's wrong with your door pillars?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like he hasnt taken the shipping film off the gloss piano black door pillars to protect from finger prints, scratching, etc.


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

jwil said:


> What's wrong with your door pillars?


The cars ship with a white plastic film over the pillar finish that hasn't been removed in the photos making it look silver or chrome.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

Zephyr007 said:


> The cars ship with a white plastic film over the pillar finish that hasn't been removed in the photos making it look silver or chrome.


Why would the dealer leave those on after pdi?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jwil said:


> Why would the dealer leave those on after pdi?


I requested it be left and them to not wash it as I am having the car professionally detailed and having PPF and ceramic coating installed.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ExtremePowerhouse - Mike said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

OH. BOY.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> OH. BOY.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ordered OEM RS3 All-Weather Mats and Secondary Cat Delete Pipes.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> I requested it be left and them to not wash it as I am having the car professionally detailed and having PPF and ceramic coating installed.


Which is a good call because they scratch if you even look at them on a Tuesday. I hate them. :beer:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked the car up Saturday. Coming from a 2015 S3 and it feels like a completely different car to me. Really enjoying it so far....sending it off for new car prep, film, and ceramic coating later this week.


:thumbup:

I :heart: quilted leather.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Did you order the all weather mats through your dealership or elsewhere? I'm not taking delivery until December/January of mine and want all seasons even though this wont be my winter driver. Your car looks gorgeous. I ordered mine in the Nardo personally but the mythos looks gorgeous. I take it from the dealership name you're not in Jersey anymore?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

brothers savage said:


> Did you order these through your dealership or elsewhere? I'm not taking delivery until December/January of mine and want all seasons even though this wont be my winter driver. Car looks gorgeous? I take it from the dealership name you're not in Jersey anymore?


I'm still in Jersey but my buddy works at that dealer. I ordered the mats from a dealer online.


----------



## brothers savage (Aug 30, 2017)

Did he get the price down at all? I spoke to a few local dealerships (I live in Morris County but spoke to a few in and outside where I live) and none were moving off the price for obvious reasons. I went with my local dealer a few miles down the road for convenience but did manage to get them to throw in Audi Care for 5 years free.

Funny, I think I remember you from the R32 forums a few years back. I had a different user name back then and couldn't remember the login information. Were you the guy who tried every combination to get the most NA from the VR and documented like everything?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

brothers savage said:


> Did he get the price down at all? I spoke to a few local dealerships (I live in Morris County but spoke to a few in and outside where I live) and none were moving off the price for obvious reasons. I went with my local dealer a few miles down the road for convenience but did manage to get them to throw in Audi Care for 5 years free.
> 
> Funny, I think I remember you from the R32 forums a few years back. I had a different user name back then and couldn't remember the login information. Were you the guy who tried every combination to get the most NA from the VR and documented like everything?


I paid MSRP....the wouldn't budge but at least there was no mark-up and they gave me a good value for my trade. 

That wasn't me but I do still have an R32.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Car is currently receiving new car prep, PPF, and ceramic coating.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Right in my back yard practically. :beer:


----------



## Aoon_M (Jun 9, 2015)

*VCDS*

What are the chances you can stick up an auto scan of your car when you get the chance? UK cars didn't come with active TPMS so I'm currently going through a retrofit..

Would be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Car is currently receiving new car prep, PPF, and ceramic coating.


you ceramic coat the PPF? or just the surfaces not covered by PPF?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DasCC said:


> you ceramic coat the PPF? or just the surfaces not covered by PPF?


The best protection is coating the PPF. Many don't know that you have to wax PPF, at the very minimum, to help its longevity. Ceramic coatings are essentially a permanent wax. Right now, I only know of one company that allows for the paint to be coated and have their PPF applied on top of the coating and then allow for the PPF to be coated and that is Opti-Coat Pro or Pro+ (using their Opti-Coat PPF).


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DasCC said:


> you ceramic coat the PPF? or just the surfaces not covered by PPF?


The coating will go over the film.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Aoon_M said:


> What are the chances you can stick up an auto scan of your car when you get the chance? UK cars didn't come with active TPMS so I'm currently going through a retrofit..
> 
> Would be appreciated,
> 
> Thanks


I have direct TPMS as part of the Dynamic Plus Package here in the US.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

christofambrosch said:


> Right in my back yard practically. :beer:


:wave:


----------



## Aoon_M (Jun 9, 2015)

johnnyR32 said:


> I have direct TPMS as part of the Dynamic Plus Package here in the US.


Yeah I'm aware, you guys are lucky as the direct TPMS isn't even an option in the UK, which is why I am retrofitting.. Would be great if you could put up an auto scan using VCDS when you get the chance 

Thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tossed the 20"x9" HRE RS103 Wheels from my S3 on the RS last weekend. Going to roll on them for a little but they are for sale.


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

johnnyR32 said:


> Tossed the 20"x9" HRE RS103 Wheels from my S3 on the RS last weekend. Going to roll on them for a little but they are for sale.


New set planned for the RS3? Decided on which you're going with?


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

How much are you asking for the wheels?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chips said:


> How much are you asking for the wheels?


$6,000


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I loved this car but I decided to trade it in on a 2018 F-150 Raptor. Wanted/Needed something bigger for house projects, carting around my German Shepherd, and just to change things up a little. :wave:


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jelly! The Raptor is so nice but wide.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My RS is gone and is for sale at Audi Pittsburgh sitting on the showroom floor. If anyone is interested in it contact my buddy Jon Stuver.


----------



## lucastony (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you mind me asking what they gave you for it? They have it listed for $65,900


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

lucastony said:


> Do you mind me asking what they gave you for it? They have it listed for $65,900


Probably $45,900.


----------

